# where to buy co2 equipment



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`m looking into getting pressurized co2 and would like suggestions on what I need and where to pick it up for cheap. I live near Montreal so Canadian sites would be cool but I imagine most places will ship here anyway.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I bought my JBJ regulator on Ebay. It was about $70US and $12 shipping. I then bought my 20lb bottle from a fire extinguisher place for $100 with a fill CDN.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Look here in the co2 section for a lot of good info and links on it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It would be better if you can buy a canister locally, this way you can get it refilled where you bought it. Here in the states welding stores, restaurant supply stores, and home brewing store carry the canister.

Then you will need a regulator, the latest one I got was from our sponsor Aqua buys. Most regulators come with a bubble counter and solenoid.

Lastly you will need a needle valve, all the ones I have purchased came from forum members. 

Almost forgot you will also need a way to disperse the C02... You can use a Nutrifin ladder, glass diffuser and others. These can also be got from our sponsors.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Are the regulators the same for tanks as beer makers or draft coke? There are quite a few on ebay and the prices seem to be higher for the jbj than any others.

Thanks


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

When you buy a bottle... make sure it is from Canada. The ones in the US are not certified like the ones in Canada and they will not fill them.

Just FYI


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

brad said:


> Are the regulators the same for tanks as beer makers or draft coke? There are quite a few on ebay and the prices seem to be higher for the jbj than any others.
> 
> Thanks


There would be a difference in the calibration and they would not have a bubble counter or solenoid. I would go with one made for regulating aquarium C02. This is where I got mine from... http://www.aquabuys.com/page/aqb/CTGY/i3


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

I am also new to planted tanks. I just set up a co2 system and planted the tank.

I bought everything for the co2 except the bottle from aquaruimplants.com. I also orderd my plants from them. They did a great job for me. I highly recommend them. Their prices are very comptetive. I only paid a couple bucks more than what someone in this thread said they paid at ebay. 

I bought the tank from a local welding shop. I paid 90 dollars for a full 5lbs tank. They also had leases for tanks for 40 dollars a year.


----------

